# Ferals INSIDE Newark, NJ airport



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I returned home from a business trip yesterday into Newark, NJ airport. There were four ferals living on top of the sign on the luggage carousel, LOL! There was an adjacent food stand with some tables.....the pigeons would fly down to eat any dropped crumbs and then return to the top of the sign. They all looked healthy and in a routine....so I guess they were there for a while and must have figured out a water source too. As the sign was in the middle of the luggage return (an island of sorts!) I guess they were relatively safe and probably hard to trap. One of the birds had some bad string injuries on his foot but all four had nice plumage and good weight. Two looked young so I wondered if they were offspring of the others.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

did you mean that all four are now living indoor? if so, im worried the peace would be having an end as no one would know when the staff would take action against them.


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a pigeon friend that lives indoors at a bus station....at least i thought at first he lived completely indoors. But, after doing some investigating, I found there was a hole in the ceiling that he was flying in and out of. This may be the case with these four. I would look around for some holes in the building. Or watch them for a bit, maybe they have there own little passageway to go in and out lol. 

Smart little *****


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hong Kong- Yes, they were inside. Seems they found a relatively safe place to rest in there but you are right. xeternal yes I have enjoyed reading about your "new friend". Yes they are smart. These guys may have a way in and out too I was not there long enough or regular enough to know. Back many years ago I was taking the train from 30th street Philadlephia a couple of times a week. The 30th street station is HUGE.......several stories of open space inside with several small shops, access to the trains etc. You enter and exit from automatic *double* set of doors on the ground level. There were some pigeons regularly inside there. One day I saw one of the pigeons (inside) take off and start circling in the air. As someone came through the set of double doors he dived toward the doorway, turning partially sidewise goint through the doors to outside before they closed. I actually witnessed this on more than one occasion so these guys learned this and probably did this regularly or even daily.


----------

